# Long Hair Materials



## Chex (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm looking to do a partial suit for myself for AFF that's coming up in may, and the design I had in mind would require something longer than the longest-pile fur out there.

What I'm looking for is more horse-tail look, and a way I can attach it to a rather skinny tail. For reference, this is basically the look I'm going for: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2057766


I was thinking along the lines of getting a wig and bunching it into a ponytail to be cut off and put in the end of the sewed tail, sort of like a my little pony, although that would mean it getting tangled easily, unless it was kanekalon, and that seems kind of impractical for such nice wigs. I figure another option could be horsehair, but I'm not sure if it can be dyed, or how well it would stay in the tail.

Any suggestions would be fantastic!


----------



## Khaiyote (Mar 30, 2009)

The only thing that I can think of right off hand is braided nylon rope. Knot one end of the rope and start separating the other end. After a while, you can start to brush it.  Along time ago, my mother made me a kind of wig this way, and the "hair" made from the rope was really soft, too. Hope this helps!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 30, 2009)

Take a look at Kishma Danielle's tail making tutorial- it shows a wig that's cut apart into its wefts.

http://www.stripedsmiles.com/CostMakingTail.html

You might use a wig of appropriate length to do that tail tuft. I might point out that real horse hair is heavy! It might be too heavy for what you want to do.

Hope this helps.
_
Kellan, the old warhorse_


----------



## Cotoncandie (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't know much about actual construction yet, but yes, horsehair can be died. It's holding up will only be affected by how you attach it on, I don't see why it wouldn't hold up as well as the rest. 

Good luck!


----------



## Chex (Mar 30, 2009)

Wow, thanks everyone! This is some great information. I appreciate all the comments. ^^


----------



## Trpdwarf (Mar 31, 2009)

I would highly suggest here:
http://www.nftech.com/products.php

I got my material that is 5-7 inch modacrylic  from there.
I tipped my eastern dragon tail with it and used it for my hair. I only got one square foot.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2083521/


----------



## SpringEquinoxx (Apr 18, 2009)

horse hair reacts well to glue, from what i've seen.


----------

